# Doodles are Art, Too. :)



## Sparrow-the-Wolfess (Aug 29, 2016)

Feast your eyes on... my... catctus.


----------



## redhusky (Aug 29, 2016)

Sexy things and anatomy studies. And now check out this really hot vixen!


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Sep 4, 2016)

Random stuff, fursonas and chibis.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 4, 2016)

I mostly doodle nudity- particularly the female form.


----------



## lockaboss (Sep 4, 2016)

redhusky said:


> Sexy things and anatomy studies. And now check out this really hot vixen!


this is so fringing cool


----------



## redhusky (Sep 4, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> this is so fringing cool


Thanks!


----------



## Shadowblackwolf (Sep 7, 2016)

my work in progress. needs more work lmao. I don't usually post half finished anything online, so this is a rare site to see. I love your Catcus.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 8, 2016)

Been playing with my new phone. i bought ArtFlow since it was on sale and i've been doodling on my breaks at work.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello


----------



## redhusky (Sep 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Been playing with my new phone. i bought ArtFlow since it was on sale and i've been doodling on my breaks at work.


My phone is too small to draw on. What kind of phone do you have?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 8, 2016)

redhusky said:


> My phone is too small to draw on. What kind of phone do you have?


LG Escape 2. Not the best in the world but it gets the job done. The screen is kinda small but i prefer tiny canvases anyway. My wrist doesn't work too good since i broke it as a teenager so i'm used to sticky-note sized drawings. Since i broke my hand and two fingers a few months ago i'm still getting used to hold a pencil again so the teeny screen isn't a problem.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> LG Escape 2. Not the best in the world but it gets the job done. The screen is kinda small but i prefer tiny canvases anyway. My wrist doesn't work too good since i broke it as a teenager so i'm used to sticky-note sized drawings. Since i broke my hand and two fingers a few months ago i'm still getting used to hold a pencil again so the teeny screen isn't a problem.


Wow, I'm the opposite. I prefer to draw smallish but I need a lot of space.


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 8, 2016)

I doodle random stuff mostly gestures and thing I think are cool.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Sep 8, 2016)

I draw comics. Wish I can draw anime, but I don't know if I've tried it. If I do, I'm in for it. :3


----------

